# Rs6 Sepang Blue



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

*This week saw the arrival of this brand new RS6 in for new car preparation and SiRamik coating.

Yesterday was cleansing and prepping day for the coatings with the engine bay and interior being completed



















Fallout being applied to pre washed wheel



















It was then foamed, rinsed and washed in the usual manner before R6 fallout was applied to the whole vehicle, which left this.



















It was then clayed washed and moved inside to dry with the blower prior to dealing with the engine bay and interior.

As you can see SiRamik SC15 can and will go on every surface including paint, wheels, plastic, glass, bare metal and yes leather, but not in this instance, the leather was treated to a collagen and mink oil blend conditioner.










Yes everything other than flexible hoses under here is coated, in the pics the covers look shiny, thats just the way the lighting is bouncing around under there.



















The inside was treated with the conditioner afore mentioned with all carpets and mats treated to Fabsil waterproofer.



















Moving on to the exterior these were evident on the rear spoiler, DA sanding marks from factory.




























And removed



















The rest of the car was then treated to SiRamik maintenance fluid which is a chemical cleanser then treated to Prime and Zeropoint1 polishes to freshen up and drag some gloss from the paint.



















Probably Audi's worst idea, bare ali hub, these tarnish from day one and look terrible so these were machine polished and protected.



















Wheels were treated to Sc15










All paint and glass was then coated in SC15 for long term protection, might i add that all my products are track tested prior to going to market.

heres the final pics.




































































































And thats a wrap, for any info on any treatments please get in touch.​*


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks Stunning love Sepang Blue cars


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Lovely colour, great work


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning Russ. I've had SiRamik on my Wife's BMW for 12 months now, and it's protecting as good as it did the day it was applied. I honestly believe its the best protection product I've ever come across which is why I no longer look towards anything else.

Must admit, I don't find the shampoo particularly nice to use (hardly any suds) but I put that down to the water quality in my area. I still use it, and the SC Mist after each wash and both our cars are better protected than they've ever been.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Superb job and finish mate. Nothing more than a car like that deserves. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nicely done fella.

Great colour Sepang.

ATB

Chris


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

JBirchy said:


> Stunning Russ. I've had SiRamik on my Wife's BMW for 12 months now, and it's protecting as good as it did the day it was applied. I honestly believe its the best protection product I've ever come across which is why I no longer look towards anything else.
> 
> I still use it, and the SC Mist after each wash and both our cars are better protected than they've ever been.


How you can know that it is coating that protects not SC Mist?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Great job and finish on a lovely motor.
Could you tell me more about the collagen and mink oil blend conditioner and the Fabsil treatment please.
Thanks
Dave


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

That looks even more georgouse than usual.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's stunning. Great prep.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

sm81 said:


> How you can know that it is coating that protects not SC Mist?


In truth, I don't. I will say that I didn't use SC Mist until a couple of months ago so it certainly worked on it's own for at least 10 months.

The way I look at it, if I keep it topped up with SC Wash and SC Mist, in theory the protection is never ending! Certainly very easy maintenance.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Stunning work on a stunning car :thumb:

Love that colour ...


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## Deacon Hays (Jul 25, 2012)

Fantastic Job, the RS6 looks now better than new.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Very nice Russell, looks great mate.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Some superb gloss there Russell, top drawer buddy.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

JBirchy said:


> In truth, I don't. I will say that I didn't use SC Mist until a couple of months ago so it certainly worked on it's own for at least 10 months.
> 
> The way I look at it, if I keep it topped up with SC Wash and SC Mist, in theory the protection is never ending! Certainly very easy maintenance.


So it's basically same than CQUK+Reload?


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

camerashy said:


> Great job and finish on a lovely motor.
> Could you tell me more about the collagen and mink oil blend conditioner and the Fabsil treatment please.
> Thanks
> Dave


Fabsil I have used and swore by for years buddy and unless i can get my supplier down in price with his I will continue to use it, the collagen and mink oil conditioner really just a one off until I can decide whether the cost is worth it, at £28 for a 250ml bottle its a fair old stretch of the wallet.



sm81 said:


> How you can know that it is coating that protects not SC Mist?


Sc15 will continue to protect irrespective of what's on top, but that's not really the aim of coatings and the way they are perceived these days, coatings are delicate and should be maintained but more so protected, the coating is predominantly there to resist wash marring, uv, light to medium scratches and the like, protecting that will only see the coating last longer, keeping contamination away from the actual coating can only benefit it in the long run.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

sm81 said:


> So it's basically same than CQUK+Reload?


its a ceramic coating yes.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

The finish on that had me drooling for ages. Not a fan of the fastback body on the current RS Audis - mainly because they won't fit it my garage!!!!! Great work Russ.:thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

What a beaut!


----------



## Wide X (May 26, 2015)

I've seen it said that SC15 can be applied straight after Prime, is it the same case for Zeropoint1? I'm assuming it's the same, just wipe with a MF after polishing and apply SC15.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Wide X said:


> I've seen it said that SC15 can be applied straight after Prime, is it the same case for Zeropoint1? I'm assuming it's the same, just wipe with a MF after polishing and apply SC15.


You can mate yeah, as long as all residue is removed you are good to go.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

JBirchy said:


> Must admit, I don't find the shampoo particularly nice to use (hardly any suds) but I put that down to the water quality in my area.


Thats just the nature of the shampoo mate, its purely there to maintain ceramic coatings as its pure solution.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Stunning colour


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

RS6 is my dream car they are unreal and that colour is beautiful


----------

